#ubuntu-ar 2011-07-11
<eroscher> buenas!
<eroscher> hay alguien despierto?
<mama21mama> yop
<eroscher> jeje
<eroscher> buenisimo!
<eroscher> no sabes a quien puedo molestar para que me de una mano haciendo troubleshooting del Xorg
<eroscher> (supongo)
<eroscher> ??
<eroscher> ando con kilombos cuando enchufo un monitor extra en una notebook
<eroscher> se ve como "fuzzy"
<eroscher> y no encuentro nada en los ubuntu-forums
<eroscher> que me de la posta
<eroscher> ni entiendo mucho del Xorg.0.log
<eroscher> :(
<eroscher> en #ubuntu no me dan bola
<eroscher> y en #ubuntu-es estan meta off topics
<eroscher> jeje
<mama21mama> ni idea che
<mama21mama> eroscher, mire http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7991967&postcount=13
<mama21mama> dice que conectes el monitor externo y hagas:
<mama21mama> xrandr --prop
<eroscher> http://pastebin.com/W5UVj24k
<eroscher> tengo una vostro 3300 y el externo actualmente es un samsung LED HD TV u32c5000qm
<mama21mama> hizo el comando?
<mama21mama> eroscher,
<eroscher> si
<eroscher> esta en el pastebin que te pase
<eroscher> (el resultado)
<mama21mama> y como se ve? eroscher
<eroscher> http://pastebin.com/TuMkuaK7
<eroscher> se ve como con ruido electronico
<eroscher> pero bastante pronunciado
<eroscher> no se como traducir el termino "fuzzy"
<eroscher> con windows 7 y el mismo hardware funciona correctamente
<eroscher> pero con ubuntu se me complica
<mama21mama> el PastorOmar tocando la guitarra en mumble
<mama21mama> xD
<mama21mama> haha
<eroscher> bueno sera para otro dia
<eroscher> ya son casi las 0200
<mama21mama>  eroscher probo suerte en el foro?
 * mama21mama 0/
<Surendil> buenas!
<Uchiha_Itachi> alohas
<mama21mama> buenas
#ubuntu-ar 2011-07-12
<ruben_linux> saludo a todos
<ruben_linux> :-))
<ruben_linux> lo siento, pero tengo que marchar, espero que charlemos mas. :-))
#ubuntu-ar 2011-07-13
<Lautaro> saludos gente
<Lautaro> hay alguien que este dispuesto a ayudarme? tengo un problemita :S
<Lautaro> nadie ?
<sambalespetri> describí tu problema. quien sepa te ayudará
<Lautaro> bien gracias
<Lautaro> cambie mi placa de video de nvidia a una Ati
<Lautaro> al instalar los drivers, renicio y el monitor queda en stand by
<Lautaro> diciendome que la resolucion no es la adecuada
<sambalespetri> yo no puedo ayudarte
<Lautaro> ok, igual estaba describiendo el problema gracias de todas formas
<sambalespetri> si no encontras ayuda aquí podes probar en rl canal #ubuntu-es que está activo
<Lautaro> mil gracias, es de habla hispana ?
<sambalespetri> si
<Lautaro> joya. gracias otra vez
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<anarcoholico> hola
<sisa_> hola, una pregunta sobre html...?
<beuno> sisa_, no es el mejor lugar para preguntar, pero dale
<sisa_> beuno, a ver si hay suerte... alguna idea de como montar una web para que sea accesible desde bluetoth / wriless..
<beuno> sisa_, no tiene mucho sentido esa pregunta
<sisa_> con crear una carpeta accesible y ahi dejar  los archivos web... pero como hago para que se cargue la pagina inicial con solo entrar a la carpeta....
<sisa_> es que tengo en mi barrio tropecientas conexiones y se que algunos buscan como conectarse con aquellos que no tienen clave y queria aprovechar para que salte una web cuando intenten conectarse....
 * mama21mama 0/
#ubuntu-ar 2011-07-14
<nhecro93> saludos gente
<nhecro93> tengo un pequeño problema con drivers de video
<nhecro93> hay alguien que me pueda dar una mano
<nhecro93> ?
<freddyhop> muertaso el canal
<nhecro93> buenas noches
 * mama21mama 0/
<SergioMeneses> buenas....
<mama21mama> buenas.
<mama21mama> record en el voip que he visto mas de 10 user
#ubuntu-ar 2011-07-15
<Naudy> INVITACIÓN: HOY Jueves en 10min, MiniTutorial de Git/orious por Carlos Guerrero desde Nicaragua =) vía IRC canal #pinguinove en FreeNode
<okupa> hola, saludos a todos. Estoy necesitando ayuda para hacer un bridge, ya van varios dias rompiendome la cabeza y no hay forma
<sisa_> pregunta sobre baterias para portatil, alguien sabe de fisica electrica? de las pilas de litio?
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<mama21mama> buenas
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, saludos
<mama21mama> saludos SergioMeneses
 * Triviox is away: Ocupado..
 * Triviox is away: bueno.. probando..
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, vuestro planet esta offline http://www.ubuntu-ar.org/planet/
#ubuntu-ar 2011-07-16
<mama21mama> SergioMeneses, planeta.supremos.tk ese administro yo
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, interesante... pero ubuntu.ar tiene muerto o caido el planet propio ?
<mama21mama> si el propio caido.
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, el blog del planet http://sergioandresmeneses.wordpress.com/
<mama21mama> que dice?
<mama21mama> #fiesta #mumble #servidor #voip : mamalibre.no-ip.org puerto 8000
<mama21mama> invitados.
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, jajaja
<mama21mama> que se rie?
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, vamos  a ver ya me conecto...
<SergioMeneses> #fiesta
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, deja el mal genio
<mama21mama> :P
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, I'm on
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, q subcanal?
<mama21mama> el que quieras SergioMeneses
<mama21mama> elige uno yo te sigo
<SergioMeneses> si
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, si te oigo
<mama21mama> ok
<mama21mama> joya
<SergioMeneses> dame un seg voy por el micro
<mama21mama> ok
<SergioMeneses> me oyes?
<mama21mama> si SergioMeneses
<mama21mama> pero algo le pasa a tu micro
<mama21mama> audacity probalo alli o la prueba de eco.
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, si ando mirando eso
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, tengo q salir un momento... nos hablamos lueg!
<mama21mama> vete
<mama21mama> voip anti imperialista.
<mama21mama> mumble.
<chulaso2> hola
<chulaso2> hablan español?
<chulaso2> unity shit!
<sisa_> hola, alguien me ayuda a interpretar unos datos de una bateria de portatil? http://personales.ya.com/loaisiga/fujitsu_v5535_bat.JPG ¿cuantas pilas y cuantos amperios por pila tengo?
<Help> HOla
<Help> Hay alguien ?
<Guest90579> Hay alguien ahi ?
<ruben_linux> saludos a tods
#ubuntu-ar 2011-07-17
 * mama21mama es de nacionalidad china ahora
<tkw-one> jajaja, uruguay les tapo la bocota
<m4v> Perú, 2 a cero.
<tkw-one> m4v: si peru nos gano, pero lo de ustede es vergonsozo
<m4v> vergonzoso, primero z, después s.
<duende> hola
<duende> alguien me puede decir como puedo depurar un codigo en c++ usando emacs ???
 * mama21mama 0/
#ubuntu-ar 2012-07-09
<jotaxpe> hola estoy viendo un juego en linea para ubuntu (http://www.regnumonline.com.ar) y me dice que lo descargue, es un archivo BIN¿? esta bien¿? me parece extraño
#ubuntu-ar 2012-07-11
<LuiX> buenas gente, necesito ayuda con el booteo de mi 12.04. tengo la data de bootchart. como la comparto de la mejor forma?
<LuiX> acá está mi bootchart http://tinypic.com/r/kdnb6p/6
<LuiX> http://imagebin.org/220272 my bootchart
<mrmagoo> hola
<mrmagoo> necesito un poquito de ayuda
<mrmagoo> hola
<mrmagoo> necesito una ayudita
<beuno> mrmagoo, que necesitas?
<mrmagoo> estoy intentando configurar el proxy
<mrmagoo> pero tengo un problemita
<mrmagoo> el usuario es mi direccion de correo electronico completa
<mrmagoo> es decir con la @
<mrmagoo> lo necesito para acceder desde apt
<mrmagoo> estoy intentando montar un servidor bacula
<mrmagoo> pero no me deja salir
<mrmagoo> en winchot no tengo dramas pero en linux no logro
<mrmagoo> configurar el maldito proxy
<beuno> donde esta el problema
<beuno> apt?
<beuno> no entendi
<mrmagoo> si hago apt-get update no llego no baja nada
<mrmagoo> el tema es que no puedo configurar el proxy
<mrmagoo> en mozilla anda bien
<mrmagoo> de hecho ahora estoy en firefox desde ubuntu con el proxy
<mrmagoo> pero apt no lo toma
<mrmagoo> y, en consecuencia, no me deja instalar nada
<beuno> mrmagoo, mirate esto:
<beuno> http://askubuntu.com/questions/26584/using-an-apt-proxy-for-downloads-during-installation
<beuno> http://askubuntu.com/questions/38823/how-to-use-apt-get-synaptic-behind-a-proxy
<beuno> y aca hay otro: https://blogs.oracle.com/avinashjoshi/entry/using_apt_get_behind_a
<mrmagoo> ok, gracias
<mrmagoo> a leer nomas
<m4ni4tic0> Saludos
#ubuntu-ar 2012-07-12
<gepatino> que tal gente, buen dia
<gepatino> beuno, vos estabas laburando en launchpad, no?
<beuno> gepatino, o/   si, pero hace un par de años me pase a Ubuntu One
<gepatino> ah ok, me preguntaba si pensaban hacer algo tipo red social en algun momento
<gepatino> hoy en dia me parece muy raro no poder 'seguir' o 'ser amigo' de alguien en un sitio
<gepatino> estaria bueno para tener shortcuts a lo que hacen otros, y no tener que estar buscandolos todo el tiempo
<beuno> gepatino, no hay nada asi en el roadmap, no. Es open source, si alguien se pone a laburar en eso seguro que seria bienvenido
<gepatino> beuno, gracias, voy a chusmear un poco...
<gepatino> che, que pocos que somos por aca... que paso?
<beuno> poca traccion para el canal de IRC
<invitado_web> hola, hay alguien online?
#ubuntu-ar 2012-07-14
<LuiX> eyy, hay alguien por ahi? queria ayuda con un booteo que demora zarpado! puse la info que junté hasta ahora en este link: http://askubuntu.com/questions/163328/more-than-four-minutes-to-boot-up-my-ubuntu-12-04-what-could-be-the-problem
<luchomax> hola gente
<luchomax> soy usuario de ubuntu 11.10
<luchomax> y tengo problemas con los acentos en castellano
<luchomax> alguien tiene idea de como solucionarlo?
#ubuntu-ar 2012-07-15
<invitado_web> hola tengo un problema con mi configuracion de hardware para instalar ubuntu , alguien me puede dar una mano
<invitado_web> tengo una intellistation 9228
<invitado_web> de ibm con una quaro y no lo puedo hacer andar
#ubuntu-ar 2013-07-08
<Marcos_> Buen dia, hay alguien que pueda ayudarme con una consulta+
#ubuntu-ar 2013-07-10
<hernan68> hola amigos tengo un problema con mi touch y tengo ubuntu 12.04
<hernan68> es que se me cuelga en lo mas bien que funciona
#ubuntu-ar 2017-07-10
<likevinyl> jjj
<likevinyl> explota eh
<likevinyl> xD
<likevinyl> y buem.
#ubuntu-ar 2019-07-08
<straza> Hola, buenos dias. hay alguien?
<straza_> asdasd
<straza_> quit
